# Cold weather yaking



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Can anyone give me any pointers on kayaking this time of the year in the lakes? I am thinking about going christmas day. I plan on trying to catch a few stripers. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

where da hell you @


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I will be fishing buggs island (kerr lake)


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

I fish Anna all year, this time of year I troll live bait and will have a silver buddy for jigging. Dress to get wet. PFD, waders, wader belt, drytop, poly-layers and wool socks are a must. I take several pairs of gloves as well.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

sleepyhead said:


> I will be fishing buggs island (kerr lake)


What part of the lake do you fish this time of year? I havent fished there yet this year but I have fished at Satterwhite Point before and caught a few.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

y-hike said:


> I fish Anna all year, this time of year I troll live bait and will have a silver buddy for jigging. Dress to get wet. PFD, waders, wader belt, drytop, poly-layers and wool socks are a must. I take several pairs of gloves as well.


What kind of waders do you wear? I have neoprene with boots & stocking foot breatheables. I think I will go with the breatheables. Just so I will not get all sweaty and cold with the neoprenes on. I plan on using neoprene gloves. with a layer under them. I have the PFD as well. Along with a few dry bags so I can put some dry cloths in, just in case I need to swim to shore.


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

breathables work best for me however I have worn my neoprene and they were good as well. I've found that pogies on your paddle work much better than gloves at keeping your hands warm. You can get them at most any whitewater outfitter.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

1 more question. What are you using to plug the scupper holes.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> 1 more question. What are you using to plug the scupper holes.


Scupper hole plugs ..  couldn't resist


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I use the yellow practice golf balls from wal-mart on my Prowler Trident. They work good.


----------

